
An attempt to demonstrate P=NP (via PSPACE containment) [pdf] - OJFord
http://vixra.org/pdf/1605.0278v9.pdf
======
OJFord
I'm not the author, just interested in what folks that understand the area
better than I do have to say about it.

~~~
tgflynn
It looks to me like in Remark 4 he's assuming that each instruction in the
program always runs on the same memory location. So that step works only if
the program executes linearly, without loops. If that's true it's probably a
major flaw in his argument.

I'm curious how you came across this. Is it being discussed somewhere else ?

~~~
OJFord
Thanks for your reply.

I found it on 'The PvNP page' \- at time of writing the second to last entry.

[https://www.win.tue.nl/~gwoegi/P-versus-
NP.htm](https://www.win.tue.nl/~gwoegi/P-versus-NP.htm)

